# spizzichi e bocconi



## liz.nicole

cari foreri,

che vuol dire l'espressione "a spizzichi e bocconi"??  e' una cosa toscana?

grazie mille


----------



## Saoul

Ciao Liz,

non si tratta di un'espressione solo tascana. E' utilizzata in italiano, e vuol dire "faticosamente un pezzo alla volta"

Mi ha spiegato cosa è successo a spizzichi e bocconi
vuol dire che ti ha spiegato in modo discontinuo e a fatica. 
In che frase l'hai trovato?


----------



## liz.nicole

grazie saoul,  la spiegazione torna bene  

contesto - un mio amico (toscano) parlava del modo di lavorare di un suo collega.  avevo capito che non era un commento positivo ma non esattamente perche'!


----------



## Saoul

Bene sono contento di esserti stato d'aiuto.


----------



## Necsus

Si dice anche "a pezzi e bocconi". In effetti credo che "spizzichi" viva solo in questa espressione.


----------



## robertino

Frase interessante... Sono di Brescia e non ho mai sentito nessuno usare una frase del genere! Ma è espressiva, la userò ogni tanto


----------



## Klashko

Confermo, la usiamo anche in Puglia.


----------



## Juri

A bocconi non abbisogna di spiegazione, (a parte l'accezione di quanta roba si mette in bocca in una sola volta):
  a spizzichi/ a spizzico significa a poco a poco, a un pizzico alla volta.


----------



## primo_cerchio

Io ho sentito usare più spesso a pezzi e bocconi.


----------



## Juri

Tutto giusto, ma agguiungerei i verbi che esprimono la stessa azione:

*piluccare, spilluzzicare e spizzicare*
Il bambino spilluzzica un po' di tutto, ma poi mangia poco o niente.
Se ne stava sulla porta a piluccare un grappolo d'uva.


----------



## claudine2006

Juri said:


> Tutto giusto, ma aggiungerei i verbi che esprimono la stessa azione:
> 
> *piluccare, spiluzzicare e spizzicare*
> Il bambino spiluzzica un po' di tutto, ma poi mangia poco o niente.


Tra questi verbi il più usato è "piluccare".


----------



## irene.acler

In Trentino non usiamo "a spizzichi e bocconi", ma piuttosto "a pezzi e bocconi" (in dialetto sarebbe "a pezi e tochi").


----------



## sabrinita85

Juri said:


> Tutto giusto, ma agguiungerei i verbi che esprimono la stessa azione:
> 
> *piluccare, spilluzzicare e spizzicare*
> Il bambino spilluzzica un po' di tutto, ma poi mangia poco o niente.
> Se ne stava sulla porta a piluccare un grappolo d'uva.


Direi che il verbo più usato è *spizzicare*.


----------



## Salegrosso

A Verona e a Trieste sento solo _piluccare_, verbo perfetto per l'uva.
_Spilluzzicare_ non l'avevo mai sentito prima di questa discussione, mentre _spizzicare_ l'ho sentito a Napoli. 

Da _spizzicare_ ha preso il nome la catena _Spizzico_ (fette di pizza).


----------



## sabrinita85

Salegrosso said:


> A Verona e a Trieste sento solo _piluccare_, verbo perfetto per l'uva.
> _Spilluzzicare_ non l'avevo mai sentito prima di questa discussione, mentre _spizzicare_ l'ho sentito a Napoli.
> 
> Da _spizzicare_ ha preso il nome la catena _Spizzico_ (fette di pizza).


E oltre alla Campania aggiungerei anche tutto il Lazio.


----------



## Salegrosso

Ci sono un sacco di aspetti linguistici che avrebbero bisogno di una mappatura nazionale... E' sempre piuttosto divertente imbattersi in queste differenze regionali.


----------



## sabrinita85

Salegrosso said:


> Ci sono un sacco di aspetti linguistici che avrebbero bisogno di una mappatura nazionale... E' sempre piuttosto divertente imbattersi in queste differenze regionali.



Vero!


----------



## arirossa

Al centro-sud "spizzicare" è molto comune, mentre "piluccare" non lo usa nessuno (a meno che non voglia per l'appunto "distinguersi" dalla massa   ).


----------



## Juri

E' solo leggermente più "letterario".


----------



## Laos

Ciao a tutti

mi sto scervellando da un po' per ricordare un'altra espressione, meno rigionale, per esprimere lo stesso concetto di "a spizzichi e bocconi" (oltre "a sprazzi", "a rate") , ma non mi viene. Mi potreste aiutare?

Grazie mille e buona giornata a tutti


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Laos. In realtà sono due i thread già esistenti, questo e questo. Forse l'altro ti potrebbe essere più utile. Comunque bastava riaprire uno dei due...


----------



## Laos

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Laos. In realtà sono due i thread già esistenti, questo e questo. Forse l'altro ti potrebbe essere più utile. Comunque bastava riaprire uno dei due...



Sì, grazie Necsus, ma purtroppo neanche lì trovo ciò che sto cercando.
Grazie ancora


----------



## MünchnerFax

Il discorso era che invece di aprire un nuovo thread potevi scrivere un nuovo post in quello vecchio.  Comunque ci ha pensato il moderatore. 

Per quanto riguarda la tua domanda, non l'ho capita del tutto.  _A spizzichi e bocconi _mi risulta essere italiano standard, non regionale.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Laos,
Forse:
- a tozzi e bocconi
- pezzo a pezzo
- passo a passo
- goccia a goccia
?


----------



## Laos

MünchnerFax said:


> Il discorso era che invece di aprire un nuovo thread potevi scrivere un nuovo post in quello vecchio.  Comunque ci ha pensato il moderatore.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la tua domanda, non l'ho capita del tutto.  _A spizzichi e bocconi _mi risulta essere italiano standard, non regionale.



Ok, grazie, ma sta di fatto che non mi risolve la questione.

Purtroppo "a spizzichi e bocconi" sia per il Devoto Oli che per il Treccani è regionale. Io mi ricordo che c'è un altro modo per dirlo, con parole completamente diverse ma che esprimono lo stesso concetto, solo che non mi viene...

Grazie comunque


----------



## Stiannu

_A spizzichi e mozzichi_, forse? Non mi sembra molto meno regionale...


----------



## Angel.Aura

Mi dice il mio Zingarelli che "a pezzi e bocconi" è detto di cosa fatta un po'  per volta e _alla meno peggio_. 
Cercavi questo, forse?


----------



## housecameron

A più riprese
Mordi e fuggi


----------



## quita

Anche nelle *M*arche si usa "a pezzi e bocconi", più precisamente la variante dialettale nell'anconetano è "a spezzi buconi" (spezzi=sostantivo), la locuzione preferita di mia madre nel descrivere le mie attività di studio. "Spizzichi e bocconi", mai sentito prima, anche se ovviamente il significato l'ho intuito subito...


----------



## ANDIPAS

Buonasera a tutti, volevo solo dare una risposta al quesito sull'uso e il significato dell'espressione "pezzi e bocconi".
Al di là dell'assonanza fonetica delle due parole col significato che uno presume di potergli dare, Pezzi e Bocconi era il nome di un negozio di Roma, attivo almeno fino ai primi del '900, dove si vendeva di tutto un pò, soprattutto oggettistica sacra e per la casa.
Spero di essere stato utile.


----------



## iaiax

Curioso che derivi dal nome di quel negozio.
Qui a Milano "spizzichi e bocconi" da alcuni anni si usa molto, ma a me non piace, non mi entra nell'orecchio.


----------



## Tekiletta

liz.nicole said:


> cari foreri,
> 
> che vuol dire l'espressione "a spizzichi e bocconi"??  e' una cosa toscana?
> 
> grazie mille



La frase "a spizzichi e bocconi" è romana. Nasce dalla trasposizione in concetto di un negozio esistente a  Roma di lato a Palazzo Chigi (piazza del Tritone) la cui ragione sociale era Spizzichi&Bocconi. Carattewristica di questo negozio - siamo alla fine del XIX secolo - era di vendere la loro merce, non ricordo quale fosse, a piccole rate. Rate che allora erano del tutto sconosciute e comunque non praticate su scala "industriale" come poi è avvenuto dagli anni '50 in poi della seconda metà del secolo scorso sino ai nostri giorni, rate che sono oggi allla base dello scompiglio economico industriale "grazie" soprattutto ai nativi dell'America del Nord. 
Se non è così dovesse essere sarebbe comunque ben costruita, fermo restante che il negozio Spizzichi&Bocconi nel cuore del Centro storico di Roma è realmente esistito.
Tekiletta (dalla Città eterna)


----------



## Hermocrates

ANDIPAS said:


> Pezzi e Bocconi era il nome di un negozio di Roma, attivo almeno fino ai primi del '900, dove si vendeva di tutto un pò, soprattutto oggettistica sacra e per la casa.





Tekiletta said:


> La frase "a spizzichi e bocconi" è romana. Nasce dalla trasposizione in concetto di un negozio esistente a  Roma di lato a Palazzo Chigi (piazza del Tritone) la cui ragione sociale era Spizzichi&Bocconi. Carattewristica di questo negozio - siamo alla fine del XIX secolo - era di vendere la loro merce, non ricordo quale fosse, a piccole rate.



Mi viene solo un piccolo dubbio. Ma non potrebbe essere che il nome del negozio (come spesso avviene) sia stato scelto basandosi su un modo di dire già esistente? (magari solo locale, poi divenuto più diffuso, incrociando la sua fortuna alla fama del negozio?)

(L'unica, nel caso, sarebbe trovare qualche attestazione dell'espressione antecedente alla fondazione del negozio...)


----------



## agami

Per uno che lavora o mangia il meno possibile a Roma si usa anche "a scappa e fuggi"


----------



## Tekiletta

agami said:


> Per uno che lavora o mangia il meno possibile a Roma si usa anche "a scappa e fuggi"




E' probabile, ma penso che non  stesse ad indicare una novità, che allora muoveva i primi timidi passi verso quello che negli anni del dopoguerra ebbe una grande siffusione:  comprare a rate, possibilmente a piccole rate.
Tekiletta


----------



## Tekiletta

Hermocrates said:


> Mi viene solo un piccolo dubbio. Ma non potrebbe essere che il nome del negozio (come spesso avviene) sia stato scelto basandosi su un modo di dire già esistente? (magari solo locale, poi divenuto più diffuso, incrociando la sua fortuna alla fama del negozio?)
> 
> (L'unica, nel caso, sarebbe trovare qualche attestazione dell'espressione antecedente alla fondazione del negozio...)




Forse poteva essere "Pezzi&Bocconi", tuttavia da lì è partita l'espressione ancora oggi usata, stranamente conosciuta (sapessi quante espressioni degli anni '50 sono andate perse o se citate non sono conosciute nel significato dalle generazioni successive) anche se non in larga scala anche dai giovani, che probabilmente l'hanno appresa nelle espressioni dei loro genitori o dei "grandi" quando erano ancora fanciulli
Tekiletta


----------

